# Too Early for Smallmouth



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We hit the lake early yesterday afternoon before we got blown off the lake.

We pitched countdowns, X-Raps and Rattle Traps along the canals, mouths, and bays and no action. Water temp is close though.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Chris what exactly was the water temp-if you don't mind me asking.Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The water temp was 55-56 degrees. I've read many sources claiming that smallmouth start making beds and spawning around 60-62 degrees. So being said...it's close. Supposed to be highs in the 60's all week starting tomorrow.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks again Chris-planning on going up there this weekend.I'll post a report.


----------

